# Teig für Friedfische



## HarryHecht (9. Mai 2001)

Hallo,
habt ihr ein paar Teigrezepte für Friedfische?






 Gruß HarryHecht


----------



## Hunter (9. Mai 2001)

Hi Harry Hecht!!Im Karpfenforum auf der zweiten Seite hatten wir schon mal das Thema Angelteige, zwar hautsächlich auf den Karpfen bezogen, aber die Meisten sind bestimmt auch universell einsetzbar.Ich hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*****


----------



## steffen (10. Mai 2001)

Ich habe einfach immer nur Brotkruste von Weißbrot abgemacht und dann das weiche innere etwas nass gemacht und dann zu einem Teig kneten!!!Steffen


----------



## Hobby_angler_2011 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teig für Friedfische*

Also du brauchst 3 gekochte kartofel 1 trockenes brötchen
und Parniermehl.
Die drei kartoffeln quetscht du mit einer gabel zu brei
wenn du das gemacht hast dan nimmst du das brötchen und weichst es imm wasser auf dan musst das brötchen schön weich sein du wringst es aus und vermengst das mit den kartoffeln dan mengst du solange parniermehl unter bis es die richtige konsestens hat aber auf keinenfall normales mehl nehmen dan wird der teig brökelich


----------



## neakls95 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Teig für Friedfische*

Ich nehm eine gekochte Kartoffel,Paniermehl,Honig,ein wenig Nussmehl wird der teig zu trocken einfach mit ein wenig Wasser befeuchten wird der zu trocken einfach ein bisschen paniermehl beimischen .


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Teig für Friedfische*

Wenn's ganz schnell gehen soll, einfach Zwieback einweichen und zu einem Teig kneten. Geht super.

Sonst einfach Mehl, Zucker, Wasser und das ganze zu einem Teig kneten. Einfach, aber fängt immer....

Edit: Wenn ein wenig Farbe in's Spiel soll: rotes Puddingpulver untermischen.


----------

